# show us your killers for the year



## devolve (Jun 25, 2010)

I want to see your ONE go to trad set up for this coming season. 

Builder of bow
Length and weight
Arrow set up
Broadhead


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 25, 2010)

Optimistic, ain't I?


----------



## Al33 (Jun 25, 2010)

More than likely I will continue shooting my Jodie Cole longbow, 64”, 58# @ 29” but I have sure enjoyed my Crow Creek Black Feather 3 pc takedown lately and it weighs in at 53#. I had my 65# Choctaw Hunter reduced to 58# and it was for years my go to bow so I am considering it also. Decisions, decisions.

I'll let you know when later after I start shooting them with different arrow combo's. Maybe I can take a deer with each of them.

Likely I will be using the Tree Shark heads this season along with my 160 gr. Magnus I heads.

I really enjoy shooting the bows and trying to figure it all out before season. I will take whatever i feel the most confident with at the time.

Pic's are of my JC bow.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 25, 2010)

When did you get her re-finished?  Looks brand new!


----------



## LanceColeman (Jun 25, 2010)

This lil lady showed up on my door steps at 4:30 p.m. The friday afternoon BEFORE last seasons saturday morning opener.




By 8:30 a.m. opening morning I had blood from one end of an unfinished RAW WOOD riser to the other.




It was EXACTLY the 20th arrow I ever shot across the bow.
And this is the result of the 21st arrow.





.............. aaaannnndddd I am actually sort of leaning in her direction for this season as well. Pulled her out a couple days ago because after a month shooting layoff my longbow shooting was disgusting me and of course she remind me "dude, yer a recurve shooter, leave the skinny girls alone."

It's one of Bill Howlands creations. Built on the forms of the brackenbury Quest but a bit too modified to be a quest. Riser is cut way out past center and actually scalloped to offset it on the opposite side. Limb tips are narrowed more and not as heavily loaded with uniweft. grind and tiller was influenced to cause a lower brace than the quest as well.

She's only got a 54# draw but she slings a 600gr arrow in FPS ranges aproaching extreme violence. 
But hey thats right now!! Accordin to Chris's counter I got a bit of time before bowseason.. I may change my mind!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 25, 2010)

Apex Predator said:


> When did you get her re-finished?  Looks brand new!



 It WAS brand new when I took that pic. I still need to get it refinished.


----------



## fountain (Jun 25, 2010)

see avatar...tru killer


----------



## LanceColeman (Jun 25, 2010)

fountain said:


> see avatar...tru killer



Only thing I can see in yer avatar is a bowstring AND FORTUNATLEY a gloved hand coverin up half ya ugly mug!! Izzit ya predator or ya Big Jim??

String angle looks a bit to wide to be ya predator, so I'll guess ya big jimbow?


----------



## fountain (Jun 25, 2010)

naw...its the predator......BUT....been talking with big off an on today and he must be workin on my new one
so lets see........besides my "ugly mug", my killers for the year..............


predator (short hair for the fall tho)






big jim 3 pc longbow..pics coming soon


hill cheetah (?)..pics coming soon

....all with centaur big heads attached on a 55/75 gold tip


----------



## devolve (Jun 25, 2010)

Rose Oak Recurve 

62" NTN, 55# at my draw length

29.5" 500 Spine Beamen MFX and Beamen ICS Bowhunter
Both four fletched with 4" feathers.

220 grain Muzzy SS phantoms

I took this picture a few hours ago in my backyard....


----------



## Tailfeather (Jun 25, 2010)

66" Apex Predator longbow
51@28"

GT3555 traditionals with bear razorheads and/or grizzly's...225 grains up front.  Turkey feather fletchings


----------



## robert carter (Jun 25, 2010)

66" long 53@27 Howard Hill Cheetah. 2016 arrows with magnus I heads.RC


----------



## Dennis (Jun 25, 2010)

Bow #1 Wes Wallace Recurve 62" long and 50# at 28"    28 1/2" Carbon Express 150 with 100 grain brass insert and 125 grain Muzzy Phantom 

Bow #2 Shrew Classic Hunter 56" long and 50# at 27"   28 1/2 Carbon Express 150 with 100 grain brass inserts and 125 grain Muzzy Phantom

Bow #3 Apex Predator Cumberland 66" long and 50# at 28 " Carbon Express 150 with 100 grain brass inserts and 125 grain Muzzy Phantom

Now if i can just make up my mind which one to hunt with!!!


----------



## jeremiah collis (Jun 25, 2010)

My black creek banshee 53# at 28" and some broadheads i made,200 grains


----------



## LanceColeman (Jun 25, 2010)

NICE Blades Jerimiah!


----------



## jeremiah collis (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks,i need to make some more


----------



## LanceColeman (Jun 26, 2010)

Need ta make em about 2" wiiiiiide


----------



## ky_longbow (Jun 26, 2010)

62" northern mist baraga 54#, just cant seem to put it down...........
still undecided on which broadhead........the magnus 1 160, the simmons tree shark, the VPA terminators, the tusker single bevel concordes....................


----------



## Elbow (Jun 26, 2010)

Okay, here is my 1964 Howatt Recurve, packs a 42# punch, using my two blades that I used last year.....

I had no luck in California.....but this bow survived some rain down pours, sliding down hills with it's owner in Lake Sonoma, and having a makeover of a new string as well as a new quiver.

I hope I will have better luck with it in Georgia this hunting season!
El


----------



## ky_longbow (Jun 26, 2010)

El, i see the problem with no luck in Cali...................its the purple gum boots...........
just kidding !!!!!


----------



## Elbow (Jun 26, 2010)

Now, KY....I knew if I didn't say something someone would!! Okay, I have those boots with me now.....thought they might do some good as an auction item at one of the shoots! 

I will be wearing more appropriate boots in Georgia!
El


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jun 26, 2010)

my quinn michaela . this one is 60lb and her little sister is 50 lbs. i will be shooting 2 blade magnus or 3 blade snuffers on my carbons. maybe this will be my year !!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 27, 2010)

well it will either be my 48" evolution or my 52" and i'll either be shooting nitro stinger lites or carbon express predators with either a 250VPA or a 190 tree shark ........... yeah im ready......LOL


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 27, 2010)

El,  how long did the doctor say you had to wear them boots?


----------



## Elbow (Jun 28, 2010)

Well, Barry, you know those "doctors" in California......are a little strange. 

I took them off as soon as I hit the East Coast!
El


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 28, 2010)

Wouldn't know about that, but have a friend who did his residency out that way, who felt some of his "patients" were a little strange.


----------



## work2play (Jun 28, 2010)

Bob lee custom 55# @ 28"


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jun 28, 2010)

Killzone Kustom "10 Ring"  61#@28", 60".









Simmons Tree Shark on a GT3555.  This one's already been through a few.


----------



## ky_longbow (Jun 28, 2010)

"KILLZONE KUSTOM", i do like that name Chris..............


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jun 28, 2010)

My "new to me" Kimsha Chesapeake Recurve with some 5575 Gold Tips, 100 gr inserts and some good ol' Bear Razor Heads


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 28, 2010)

I guess I'll use my old Shrew Samurai with some Grizzlies on the end of a Heritage 150 and Vapor400. Sometime I sneak a Woodmans and Magnus ll on the end of my arrows. Mike


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 28, 2010)

These with heritage 150s.






Broadheads are yet to be determined. Have some magnus stinger 4blade, magnus 2s,  two sizes of snuffers, grizzlies, tusker concord single bevels, and no mercy single bevels.  Thinking about trying either some centaurs or one of the simmons.


----------



## LanceColeman (Jun 28, 2010)

heeeeey doogy!! Whatcha got der?? 

And how come so many of yall so undecided on BHs?? Just pick a big nasty sharp one that flies true and be done widdit.

John T.,

Dude. You got like 2 new bows now, 2 more bein made and 2 up for sale. don't even try and come on here and say what bow you gonna be shootin in 2 months!! Don't you know we got like a football pool only itsa John T bow pool the goes around our PMs on what bow you gonna shoot??

Chris!! Hey wheres my.. er I mean  your desert camo one?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 28, 2010)

"so undecided on BHs" To keep you from having to come back and write an epistle on why we chose the wrong broadhead.


----------



## LanceColeman (Jun 28, 2010)

Barry Duggan said:


> "so undecided on BHs" To keep you from having to come back and write an epistle on why we chose the wrong broadhead.



I gave up on giving people "what broadhead for their personal set up" advice years ago bro. All I normally say now is, "Just make her sharp." And "Yea I coulda toldja with that draw wieght and that arras, thats notta good choice."

Now you gonna keep hackin me or you gonna give a bit more detail on those bows other than "these"


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 28, 2010)

Ain't much to detail about, seeing how I am poor and no longer hired out. Been trying to corner the maket on bows that were never or no longer in vogue. 
Left one - Art Atkins, 64", 57#@28"
Middle--- Dryad bow blank I completed, 62", 55#@28"
Right---- Don Dow stik, 60", 55#@28"


----------



## LanceColeman (Jun 28, 2010)

whatchu tawkin bout cletis?? Don Dow makes a fine bow. and the others don't look bad either.Hows ya dryad shootin for ya?


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 28, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> John T.,
> 
> Dude. You got like 2 new bows now, 2 more bein made and 2 up for sale. don't even try and come on here and say what bow you gonna be shootin in 2 months!! Don't you know we got like a football pool only itsa John T bow pool the goes around our PMs on what bow you gonna shoot??



lance  i got 1 bow i shoot all the time ...... the 48" evolution...... i am waiting on the 52" evolution and then i will deccide on which curve to shoot.......me and long bows are kinda like you and long bows......i love but i just like holding curve's.........

as for BH's i'll probably make 2 differant set ups so i'll be sligin vpa's on one arrow and treeshark's on another.......


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 28, 2010)

I like it alot...


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 28, 2010)

Dermist, Coop has a 56"er up for sale. What was it you told me about him not liking a bow that was longer than he is tall?

I think it was something about him being in over his head?


----------



## robert carter (Jun 28, 2010)

Cooper, I bet you a squirrel dinner you`ll be shooting something else come October.I know, I know, I`ll probably have to shoot the squirrels for you to cook but I don`t mind.RC


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm think I'm gonna stick with my
Apex Predator 52#@28"  60"
W GT3555's n Magnus 1's w 125 Gr screw in adapter...


----------



## fountain (Jun 28, 2010)

...he already had the tree sharks for sale at the hill shoot...so i know they wont be around long either


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 29, 2010)

robert carter said:


> Cooper, I bet you a squirrel dinner you`ll be shooting something else come October.I know, I know, I`ll probably have to shoot the squirrels for you to cook but I don`t mind.RC



nope carter not this year................

yep TJ i sold the old tree sharks to try out the centaur battle axe.......dang good head........but i am going back to the simmons i just like the way they are on the arrow shaft. you don't get near as much hang over like you do with the battle axe.


----------



## fountain (Jun 29, 2010)

i have the regular little big game heads--look in pic above with hog--they seem to do pretty good and are built stronger than the simmons


----------



## frankwright (Jun 30, 2010)

My good friend built this little Longbow for me a long time ago. It is 61" and 52@28. I picked the colors and riser and he put it together for me.
I hunted with it a year or two but never killed a deer with it.
I bought a Hill bow and have always stayed with one bow or another but never went back to my homemade one.

I decided to try to kill a deer with it this year, dusted it off, dressed it and some arrows up, added some tree Sharks and I am going to give it a chance to get bloodied.


----------



## devolve (Jun 30, 2010)

frankwright,

 I love the skins on that long bow! Very nice!!


----------



## frankwright (Jun 30, 2010)

devolve said:


> frankwright,
> 
> I love the skins on that long bow! Very nice!!



Me too, but they are fake

Limbsations from Onestringer and also Copperhead arrow wraps.


----------



## Slasher (Jun 30, 2010)

*Like them pink fletchings*






Same old 62"  57# Whip with 575grn arrows with eclipse 2blades

Or maybe my 58" 42# Whip 475 grn arrows using the same heads...







They actually shoot almost indentically... Actually I occasionally have release issues with the lighter bow...


----------



## DWB (Jul 17, 2010)

New Harrelson recurve.  Shooting Land Sharks and VPA Terminatiors, GT arrows.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Jul 17, 2010)

Old Faithful.....56" 50@26"....these pics were taken when I first built it, its a good bit darker now. I love when Osage "Honey's up"!


----------



## Slasher (Jul 17, 2010)

reviveourhomes said:


> Old Faithful.....56" 50@26"



Man that is one purty bow... I thought you traded out of that one... or is this a twin?


----------



## OconeeDan (Jul 17, 2010)

YES, that is a beautiful osage bow that Revive Our Homes has, for sure!

Here is my go to bow.  Home made take down recurve, 54", 53#@27" draw length.  Arrows have been Easton 500 full length, with 50gr brass insert and 145gr wensel woodsmans.
Am making arras now as we speak, full length GT 3555 with 100gr brass inserts and 125gr Phantom broadheads.
All of my arrows wear 4x4" fletching.
Wood on bow is quilted maple riser, curly maple under glass limbs, and walnut accents and deer track inlay.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Jul 17, 2010)

No never ot rid of this one, I have bought and sold ALOT of bows but this one will never leave my side. This is one of the bows I built with mentoring from Gene Sanders and It will be passed down to my son when he is old enough to shoot it.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 17, 2010)

That is a beauty you have too Dan!!! I can fletch an arrow and make yarn silencers... But man you guys have some skills...


----------



## DePhil (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm probably going with a 1958 (thought it was a '57, but it's actually a refinished '58) Ben Pearson Bush Master TD recurve, 69" long and 50@28, 1955 Pearson arrows (might need refletching), and 1957 Pearson broadheads(not Deadheads, they didn't come out until '64).  The bow has an offset handle so that it's centershot and was the model that Pearson used in a lot of his videos.  It comes apart at the handle.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 23, 2010)

That's a sweet looking Pearson!  Do you have a strung photo?


----------



## LongBow01 (Jul 23, 2010)

Damon Howatt 50# @ 28" W/Zwickey Eskimoes on woodies.


----------



## DePhil (Jul 23, 2010)

Marty,

Here are strung photos of the Pearson.


----------

